# Who uses a water level.



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The laser transit is great, and I love them, but does anyone use a water level?

I am seriously considering making one as a low tech alternative on block work. You can't really argue with the accuracy of them, and even some of my slower helpers could run one.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

My neighbor/ friend is a retired residential contractor (he's 82) he showed me the first I ever saw. I borrow it periodically for decks,porches, polebarns sometimes. I usually work alone though so I have to clamp one end kind of a PITA, but you can't argue the accuracy. :thumbsup: I agree.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

I was going to just take a bucket and put a nipple on it, and clamp the hose, place the bucket in the middle of the hole somewhere, fill with water until the height matches the first corner and then check the rest for difference.

Mark the difference, and continue with work.

I too work alone a lot and really don't trust the laser some days when I see guys holding it 30 degrees off plumb, who's to say I don't do that too sometimes.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> I was going to just take a bucket and put a nipple on it, and clamp the hose, place the bucket in the middle of the hole somewhere, fill with water until the height matches the first corner and then check the rest for difference.
> 
> Mark the difference, and continue with work.
> 
> I too work alone a lot and really don't trust the laser some days when I see guys holding it 30 degrees off plumb, who's to say I don't do that too sometimes.


I dont use on a regular basis, but have in the past while building a big, multi level deck. I used 3/8 clear hose from HD and added RED food coloring to the water to see the line better. Worked great. I use a lazer now and no complaints.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

jb4211 said:


> ... I used 3/8 clear hose from HD and added RED food coloring to the water to see the line better...


:thumbsup:

Its great when you don't have a line of sight... around corners, etc..


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I agree with TQ....just use clear tubing. I have used them on large and small projects and they work great. They are just slow and difficult to use with one man. You can buy a water level kit from HD which makes one man operation a lot easier...just add tubing.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I have one, but only used it couple of times when no clear line of sight or when working alone.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I learned to use a water level at my first job installing vinyl siding. We would put reference marks around the entire home for setting the starter using the water level. Now I use the laser.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I had to youtube it. I had never heard nor seen one of those. I guess if I was stranded on an island with only a hose and wanted to build a perfectly level hut that would be good. Other than that, not sure what its usefulness would be nowadays.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I had to youtube it. I had never heard nor seen one of those. I guess if I was stranded on an island with only a hose and wanted to build a perfectly level hut that would be good. Other than that, not sure what its usefulness would be nowadays.


Ha..yeah kind of dead technology but still good to know how to use one in case the batteries die on the laser...or your on a desert island...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Ha..yeah kind of dead technology but still good to know how to use one in case the batteries die on the laser...or your on a desert island...


Thanks for the supplier info. I am going to send them my other quote Monday. :thumbup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've been using them for eons, great when it is a hard to reach spot for a laser.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I guess if I was *stranded on an island *with only a hose and wanted to build a perfectly level hut that would be good. Other than that, not sure what its usefulness would be nowadays.





overanalyze said:


> Ha..yeah kind of dead technology .


:no:


overanalyze said:


> or your *on a desert island..*.


Hey am I being ridiculed here:blink: I use one and keep in my van:whistling It dose go around corners and will do what a 1500$ lazer will do. and you can leave it on the job and nobody will steal it:no: Hey and if it get dropped:blink: who cares just refill it and keep going:laughing: And it is always dead on:thumbup: Oh and rain doesn't hurt it.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :no:
> 
> Hey am I being ridiculed here:blink: I use one and keep in my van:whistling It dose go around corners and will do what a 1500$ lazer will do. and you can leave it on the job and nobody will steal it:no: Hey and if it get dropped:blink: who cares just refill it and keep going:laughing: And it is always dead on:thumbup: Oh and rain doesn't hurt it.


I hate spilling it, then you have to work all the bubbles out when you refill.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

I started out with the clear tube type, worked on it, modified it, improved on it and love to use it when time permits.
There is just something fun about using a tool that has been around longer than the Pyramids.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

skyhook said:


> I started out with the clear tube type, worked on it, modified it, improved on it and love to use it when time permits.
> There is just something fun about using a tool that has been around longer than the Pyramids.


Don't think plastic hose predates the pyramids....


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Don't think plastic hose predates the pyramids....


The Egytpians made them from the small intestines of humans since they had plenty of dead slaves.........


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Don't think plastic hose predates the pyramids....


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG8MeI0DnAA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Or does it?.?.?.?


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Giorgio A. Tsoukalos is a wing-bat. He thinks aliens built the pyramids.






skyhook said:


> The Egytpians made them from the small intestines of humans since they had plenty of dead slaves.........


Actually, it seems that they probably dug trenches around the perimeter, and then filled them with water supplied from canals dug to the Nile river. Once they had a level perimeter, they were able to grade the interior, and Voila!, a level buidling site.


Water levels are awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

A.T.C. said:


> Actually, it seems that they probably dug trenches around the perimeter, and then filled them with water supplied from canals dug to the Nile river. Once they had a level perimeter, they were able to grade the interior, and Voila!, a level buidling site.


The intestine thing is cooler though.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

The kind I had used a garden hose. Then utility had 12" clear tubes that screwed on each end. Seemed to work well and was easy to get all the bubbles out.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thanks for the supplier info. I am going to send them my other quote Monday. :thumbup:


Which supplier?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I used a water level when I was a kid helping an old fellow out. Easier to use it once to make bench marks and measure after that.


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

lve used them to do forms for large pads....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Which supplier?


I thought the number you gave me was theirs but it was yours. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Use blue windshield washer fluid---no bubbles--easy to see--and won't freeze.

I'm old and cheap--and use them when I need one---Transits and lasers are fragile and expensive---but much faster---


----------



## billybrick (Aug 13, 2012)

working alone, ziplevel is the way to go.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

My father taught me how to use one when I was a kid and I still use one today. Bought the "electronic high-tech" version that has the audible alarm since I work alone. Added 50' of clear tubing. I never question the accuracy. Still researching self-leveling rotary's before I pull the trigger.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

I've used water levels on many occasion and anyone who says it's a dead technology is talking out of their rear end.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> Actually, it seems that they probably dug trenches around the perimeter, and then filled them with water supplied from canals dug to the Nile river. Once they had a level perimeter, they were able to grade the interior, and Voila!, a level buidling site.
> Water levels are awesome. :thumbup:


Good _therory_ except sand doesn't hold water very well.
With an established perimeter of blocks and a _liner_. They could have filled the interior with water
and _floated_ the next course of blocks in place. 
That would have been easier than dragging them up ramps.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

skyhook said:


> Good _therory_ except sand doesn't hold water very well.
> With an established perimeter of blocks and a _liner_. They could have filled the interior with water
> and _floated_ the next course of blocks in place.
> That would have been easier than dragging them up ramps.


Good point. I think there is so much we _don't_ know about how they were built, and there is so much B.S. floating around out there.


----------



## CHRenewal (Aug 12, 2012)

Zircon makes a nice cheap one that works great can get here or HD and can add longer hose if needed. I've used them to set cabinets in a kitchen. They are accurate and fast, perfect everytime if you level to the bottom of the meniscus.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/ZI...1KW80&ef_id=PRJPuZFae28AAAEH:20120828213251:s


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought the zircon one and regretted doing so. Needed to establish low point on the foundation for a siding job. Messed with that audible alarm thing a few minutes, then just tossed it to the side and used just the tubing. 

Made marks on the foundation at every corner, including all bump outs. When we got around the house back to our starting point, my guy who never saw a water level was amazed that we landed at the exact same spot. 

For $20 worth of plastic tubing and about 5 minutes work for 2 guys and we had a level line running across the entire foundation for us to determine low points and level off the first course. 

I love lasers but for certain applications you can't beat a water level.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

skyhook said:


> Good _therory_ except sand doesn't hold water very well.
> With an established perimeter of blocks and a _liner_. They could have filled the interior with water
> and _floated_ the next course of blocks in place.
> That would have been easier than dragging them up ramps.


your theory is they are built on sand?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

This is the one we have been using for years you could make one but it is a solid no frills unit. 
http://watrlevel.com/
Basically it has a tape measure in the staff.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Cuda said:


> This is the one we have been using for years you could make one but it is a solid no frills unit.
> http://watrlevel.com/
> Basically it has a tape measure in the staff.


I like that a lot.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

A.T.C. said:


> Actually, it seems that they probably dug trenches around the perimeter, and then filled them with water supplied from canals dug to the Nile river. Once they had a level perimeter, they were able to grade the interior, and Voila!, a level buidling site.





skyhook said:


> Good _therory_ except sand doesn't hold water very well.
> With an established perimeter of blocks and a _liner_. They could have filled the interior with water
> and _floated_ the next course of blocks in place.
> That would have been easier than dragging them up ramps.





Tom Struble said:


> your theory is they are built on sand?


No, just the trenches that were to be filled with water to establish a level building site. 
Although they might have lined the trenches with limestone cement to make it somewhat waterproof, thus possibly the first use of water as a level finder.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I use a  a Ziplevel  because its quicker, more accurate, and I love the digital readout.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

The Ziplevel looks pretty sweet, how does it work though? I can't find any documentation about what makes it work.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i'd like to have that guys job:clap:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> i'd like to have that guys job:clap:


What is his job? walking around measuring different random elevations at various jobs? Oh and making a point of looking very natural and never looking at the camera.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

then he jumps in the truck and zooms home:clap:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Where was he when they were setting the forms?:laughing:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Waiting for them to set the forms so he would be able to measure two of them and then leave.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

He drives around with his hard hat on so you know he's special. Was probably one of those window lickers


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

sitdwnandhngon said:


> The Ziplevel looks pretty sweet, how does it work though? I can't find any documentation about what makes it work.


It uses alcohol from what I'm told.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

WarriorWithWood said:


> It uses alcohol from what I'm told.


I use alcohol too but I don't give a digital readout.

Sorry but I think sit downs question was about the readout, not how it can be used down to -20C


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

No, I was referring the actual mechanics of it.

I found something on the site. It said proprietary liquid/gas, whatever the hell that might be.


----------

